# Bubblegum Grow in Fraggle Rock



## BuddyLuv (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I have been really stoned lately and haven't started this journal in a timely fashion. After my first grow I figured I would give see what I could get out of a full room versus loosing half to males and hermies. Some of you may be familiar with my set-up but for the ones who are not here is the run down.

48 sq.ft. air tight room
Aerojet 4 tray/24 site true aeroponics
2 1000w Digital air cooled lights
Cap XGC-1 controller (runs/monitors everything)
8" fan cooling the hoods
6" intake
6" exhaust w/carbon filter 

I will be growing Bubblegum this time around because the WW and Blueberry were just not for me. The WW is too nute sensitive and the Blueberry I got from Dutch Passion hermied on me (femmed seeds suck).
Last grow I got 3 lbs. from this room (only 14 of the 24 sites filled) and 1 lb. from the BC Northern Lights Producer (only had 7 of the 18 sites filled). This time I will try and shoot for 4 from the main room and and 2 from the Producer. In the Producer I have mostly Bubblegum but will be growing 6 Northern Lights #5 for a change. Pics will be taken when the lights come on and I will try and update this on a weekly basis.


----------



## stoneylove (Oct 31, 2008)

Good luck with this BL. Smoked some bubblegum in amsterdam many moons ago and i still remember it as fantastic smoke. Much mojo to you.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2008)

*Everything sounds great BL.:aok:  Here's some GREEN MOJO for the young ladies.  *


----------



## djbspinn (Oct 31, 2008)

hey buddylov can't wait to see ur setup and outcome. im growing bubblegum too, my first grow and soon be getting hps light pretty soon.

good luck buddy


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 31, 2008)

*Green Mojo BL :aok:*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 31, 2008)

green mojo good luck brotherhave a good grow, an don't get high an forget to take care of the plants!! lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

Well here are some pics They are 14 days into flower. Clones were taken 5 weeks ago to the day. I vegged them after they rooted for two weeks and then HPS bulbs went in and the lights went off.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

...and the brains behind the whole operation.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 8, 2008)

The buds are a nice size for 14 days in. They look very happy.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

Here are some clones I took. Who says you can't take clones during late flower? The first pic is of a WW clone from my best WW. She cam off the plant the day I cut her down (10 weeks). She is now about three weeks old and reveg shoots are finally popping out of her. The second pic is of some top 44 that was 6 weeks into flower when cuttings were taken. The Top 44 obviously clones faster and takes to revegging better.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

...and what makes it possible to take so many healthy clones and root them in 3-5 days.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh and can't forget about the Big Bud I have going in the producer!
These are two weeks from seed.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> The buds are a nice size for 14 days in. They look very happy.


 
I think I can give Bud Blood from Advanced all the credit this time. I noticed extremely fast flowering when I added this to my feeding schedule. Only problem is I had to add another in-line filter to the aero manifold to keep it from clogging my emitters.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey buddy,i just ordered some bubble gum,northern lights and big bud from marijuanaseeds-nl. its a special deal.30seeds for 97 bucks plus the 5 freebies.the freebies are,i think,silver haze. i've never grown any of these yet and look forward to them.
   you got it going on my friend.be well and safe


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Andy. Yeah I saw their deals on their site. Looks to be mostly Nirvana seeds they are selling. You will be happy with the Bubblegum. Look for the indica dominant pheno. She is a little harder to prune but the buds are fatter and denser. Smoke wise they were about the same. I am going to have some weird strains and some purple strains here sometime this week hopefully. Got some Durban, Skunk, and Purple Widow to play with next grow.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*Hopin the bubba gum seeds seem as indica influenced as these! Lookin good buddy!*


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 15, 2008)

pinned to the couch for this one.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys/gals. More pics coming today.


----------



## ironman149 (Nov 15, 2008)

hey buddy, plants are lookin nice, think im gunna pull up a chair and watch this grow. good luck and i'm lookin forward to this


----------



## andy52 (Nov 15, 2008)

looking great as usual buddy.i sure hope i get 1 good BG with the indica pheno.those all look so sweet.i'll be so glad when the MMJ details are ironed out here in Mi.i will be moving my grow to the basement and go alot bigger.thanks for the show buddy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah buddy..Those are awesome...Nice Job..Looking forward to more pics..Thanks for shareing with us


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 15, 2008)

andy, i bought me some super silver haze an got them growing now. they are tiney seeds an well in my case did not work in the paper towle methed. i just thew 2 in the ground an they came right up.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*Andy, are you growing TGA's bubba gum too? Or Nirvana bubble gum?*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 15, 2008)

here is the thing about bubblegum. I in my own opinion do not think it tastes like bubblegum. However, it is sweeter then most of the nugs around here. I think that smoking 6 different plants would give me a pretty broad base to make this judgement. If you do happen upon a pheno that truely does have that taste then it is a keeper for future clones or breeding. I don't care who the breeder is, there is no way to guarantee that flavor from cannabis that is a multi cross hybrid. I am very satisfied with the beans I got from Nirvana, they were all good smoke. I happen to just find a pheno that I like for the deep stone it gives me and the sweet taste. Also I am sure that how you grow it determines the final outcome.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

I wanted to grow Bubble gum this grow..but all 10 beans died..do to grower error...will get some again someday..


----------



## Growdude (Nov 15, 2008)

You got a nice grow, sorry ive missed it.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 16, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 16, 2008)

*Everything looks great Buddy. I like your clones i think I need to look into what you have. My clones look sad.
How much do you have in your cloner??*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 16, 2008)

I got the cloner for less then 100 bucks of craigslist. You can 25 in it but I think I only had 15 in it when I took that pic. They are all vegging now in some dwc unit under T5's. They should be ready to put in my producer in about two weeks.


----------



## Ettesun (Nov 16, 2008)

Your post on 11/8/08 with the photos of your two week girls look like mine at 3-4 weeks... Hmmmm...  what in the heck are you feeding them?  Maybe you say somewhere in this post... Guess I should look! :giggle:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 16, 2008)

Ettesun said:
			
		

> Your post on 11/8/08 with the photos of your two week girls look like mine at 3-4 weeks... Hmmmm... what in the heck are you feeding them? Maybe you say somewhere in this post... Guess I should look! :giggle:


 
I root them in a small DWC unit I have. After the first week of being in there they have roots 8 inches long. This helps alot I have found. Not all of them grow this quick, Big Bud has been a very fast growing plant. They are already 18 inches this week. Oh and I feed them Advanced Nutrients.


----------



## Ettesun (Nov 16, 2008)

What's a DWC??? I use a cloner... the hydro-type.  It takes anywhere from a few days to a week to get good roots.
I want some of that strain!  Where'd you get that???  Maybe I need to get that on my Christmas list! LOL.
Ette
eace:               Oh I wrote to you on my 'problem post.'

Off I go to work.  Be back later to check on where I can pick up some seeds!!!  :giggle:


----------



## tesla (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Buddyluv  Nice setup looks real professional. What model is this? "...and the brains behind the whole operation." I also took clones when flowering I know your not supposed to do it. 95% success rate so far. Good Luck I will be following your Journal. BTW when I was in Amsterdam I had some bubblegum that was true to its name.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 18, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> here is the thing about bubblegum. I in my own opinion do not think it tastes like bubblegum. However, it is sweeter then most of the nugs around here. I think that smoking 6 different plants would give me a pretty broad base to make this judgment. If you do happen upon a pheno that truly does have that taste then it is a keeper for future clones or breeding. I don't care who the breeder is, there is no way to guarantee that flavor from cannabis that is a multi cross hybrid. I am very satisfied with the beans I got from Nirvana, they were all good smoke. I happen to just find a pheno that I like for the deep stone it gives me and the sweet taste. Also I am sure that how you grow it determines the final outcome.



*Hey buddy I agree and disagree. There is always going to be varying phenotypes no matter what, yes. But it also somewhat does depend on the breeder. If you have a very stable strain, it will have little variation in phenos. This all comes in breeding patience.

The strain I have is a different cross than yours also. Subcool says that this is the kind of weed you want if you really want something that tastes like bubblegum and not lawn grass. I don't disagree I just think that Subcool has higher standards than most breeders. He owned serious seeds badly and they are even a well looked up to company! He said there was many varying phenos, really unstable, extreme variations in seed size, and seed apperance blemishes. On top of them it took him 3 orders to get through customs, and their customer support didn't seem too eager to get him the seeds. These aren't my words either I am just copying what Subcool said.

If you check out my grow journal that I have up here it shows 2 different strains, and their size and look are super uniform. TGA throws away or stashes the slightly un-developed or not pretty seeds for other uses. You can tell the Qleaner are much bigger, less glossy, and grayish. The vortex appear kind of like a turtle shell, are tiger striped like crazy, are brownish, and are very small.


EDIT:




			From nirvana:
Bubblelicious is highly resinous and extra sweet. Certain individuals actually display that distinct pink chewing gum scent and flavor.
		
Click to expand...

I can be wrong but I think this is Nirvana admitting it is sweet and that only some phenos taste like bubblegum




			From Subcool:
Looking for something that Really taste like Bubblegum and not lawn Grass?

Sticky Lungs recently finished it from seed and confirmed its amazing flavor and potential.
		
Click to expand...

That is Subcool saying buy my strain, I PROMISE, you will love the flavor. :rofl:
*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 18, 2008)

I will have to give it a try. Like I said this is the last run with this strain. After this grow I have some purple and other stuff I am gonna give a try. I plan to have a huge stash of many strains by spring time. Then I am shutting it down for the summer and do my outdoor thing.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 18, 2008)

*I'm happy you changed your mind buddy, I know you can do good things with them. I've seen your grows before, those colas don't lie!*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 18, 2008)

Just ordered.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 18, 2008)

i'll be glad to get the veg area empty so i can start my BG.i am tired of growing to many strains at the same time.i am going straight BG the next grow.if i can stand it,lol i do want to try the super silver haze.but was thinking i would grow it outside next summer.i too am stocking up and not growing anything inside during the summer months.screw with running the portable ac to keep things cool.not ever again unless i happen to get low on smoke.which is doubtful as i am the only smoker here.except i do give more than i should away to friends.
   buddy you have everything looking sweet.let me know how tha BG taste and the hi.bet its going to be a good one.of course we never get a bad buzz,lol good luck my friend


----------



## la9 (Nov 18, 2008)

Which Company did you choose for the bubblegum seeds ?


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 19, 2008)

*He ordered high quality high stability TGA's subcool seeds. :aok: *


----------



## la9 (Nov 19, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *He ordered high quality high stability TGA's subcool seeds. :aok: *


 
That's the most awesome fantabulous super cool thing I've heard in awhile. :banana: Party on !!!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 19, 2008)

Now just cross your fingers for me in hopes they get here.


----------



## stoneylove (Nov 20, 2008)

What strain did you get from TGA? Do they have a bubblegum variety? I checked them out on hempdepot but I didnt see any mention of bg. Regardless, good luck with your grow BL.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 20, 2008)

They sell Bubba Gum


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 24, 2008)

Pics at 28 days, they have 28 more to go.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 24, 2008)

My new CO2 system is really make things swell.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 24, 2008)

And here is the clone I took from my best WW. I took this clone at 10 weeks into flower. It looked like a brown bud sticking out of the cloner for two weeks. Now it is shooting new growth everywhere.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 24, 2008)

dang buddy,them babies are all grown up and looking dank as hell.great job my friend,as you usually do.very nice. 
   i have some BG seeds and plan on them for my next grow.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Dec 3, 2008)

Love the grow!! just curious about your co2 cycle. how long can you saturate the rooms before your fans kick on? with 2K lights its gotta heat up quick. and at what temp do you they kick on? 
any chance of getting some updated pics? -- sweet setup thanks for all the info!


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Dec 3, 2008)

for got to ask- do you live your misters in the aero setup on all the time or do you use the 1 min on 4 min off cycle. thanks again, GOD those plants are nice!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 4, 2008)

I just stepped on my tongue, very very nice!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 4, 2008)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> for got to ask- do you live your misters in the aero setup on all the time or do you use the 1 min on 4 min off cycle. thanks again, GOD those plants are nice!!


 
Right now I am using a magnetic damper and 6 inch intake fan that brings cold air from outside into the room. The lights are aircooled so it takes some time to heat up. I would say my fans come on about every 2-3 hours. My temps have to be 86 for them to kick on, after they have run for about three minutes the room is down to about 71. The XGC-1 takes care of all of it for me. I just set it and forget it. As far as my pump, I just let it run 24/7. The only complaint I have with the XGC-1 is the fact that the pump recycling timer is aimed more at ebb-n-flow systems. My understanding is now they have a XGC-1e which has a pump timer that recycles every 5 minutes. But I bought mine right before they released the new one. Oh well, it does a good job on 24/7. I will try and gets some new pics up tonight. I have been busy hanging Christmas lights up outside all week. They are twice the size they were in the last pics. I had to tie every one up because they all fell over one night.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 4, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I just stepped on my tongue, very very nice!!


 
Yours are looking mighty tasty too my friend.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Dec 5, 2008)

hey buddyluv-thanks for my first thanks!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 8, 2008)

hey buddy, i gotta say it , WOW. very nice man. you get the tga beans yet? look'in forward to some more bud porn...bb...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah I got them. I just hate announcing about seed brokers. I will be starting them in about 7 weeks. I have a bunch of purple and aurora indica ready to go into the unit when these get the chop. I will be taking them down soon. It looks to be about a 4 lb. harvest this go.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad ya got your beans, great grow bye the way! ,very nicely done.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 8, 2008)

That means a lot coming from you. I have seen many of your grows.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 8, 2008)

buddy,didn't you do some mazar?the sheet i go(mazar x afghani ) suck.some are close to 4 ft tall and have yet to show sex.i'm just about to pull all the mazar.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 8, 2008)

Never done mazzer. I grow afghani outside, it was handed down to me when I was 18 by a old toker my Dad knew. It is true ghani that is totally adapted to my area and is completely stable. I have yet to see a different pheno the 15 years I have been growing it.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is a few pics I took last night. Enjoy


----------



## andy52 (Dec 9, 2008)

dang buddy,they look delicious.you da man


----------



## BonghitsforJesus462 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow man, those girls are beautiful. Congrats on the wonderful grow.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2008)

:holysheep::holysheep:  Nice cola


----------



## IRISH (Dec 10, 2008)

sweet. make that puppet dance.:hubba: ...bb... ...


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah Buddy!  I joined this forum because of your thread.  Great job.  I am stoked to see the AeroJet and AeroCloner put to such good use - Botanicare rocks!  Have you ever run the AeroJet on 1-4 or 1-5 rather than 24/7?  Did you notice any diff in yields, plant health, or electricity costs, etc?  I have always understood that the off phase of an aeroponic system is important - for max oxygen intake.  I ask because I need to replace a recycling timer and wonder if it's necessary to spend the money on one that can do 1-5?  I just bought the Sentinel DRT-1 - but I may return it as my XMAS gift list is growing!

One other question - how do you handle power failures?  Are your pumps on a UPS or something?  Without the pump running - how long can plants last in the AeroJet?  Is there a level of water in the grow chamber that allows for pump failure - or is all water run off immediately?

Again, thanks for sharing your grow and your knowledge - you are the man!


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 21, 2008)

holy snappin duck shiv, them's some bad *** colas.

What's with the freshmatic dispenser on the wall; is that your attempt at humour of is it dispensing bug spray.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 21, 2008)

great job buddy,i have some bg seeds that i've been thinking about starting next.how tall do the BG get.i am tired of these mazar reaching for the starts.never again.i've got one that finally showed sex and is in the light.i am thinking of just pulling her.i need the space to let my crystal finish.i also have 3 other mazar x afghani that i topped,and are in the flower area also.just a dillemma.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 21, 2008)

need some updated pics. the natives are getting restless...bb...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 22, 2008)

LionsRoor said:
			
		

> Yeah Buddy! I joined this forum because of your thread. Great job. I am stoked to see the AeroJet and AeroCloner put to such good use - Botanicare rocks! Have you ever run the AeroJet on 1-4 or 1-5 rather than 24/7? Did you notice any diff in yields, plant health, or electricity costs, etc? I have always understood that the off phase of an aeroponic system is important - for max oxygen intake. I ask because I need to replace a recycling timer and wonder if it's necessary to spend the money on one that can do 1-5? I just bought the Sentinel DRT-1 - but I may return it as my XMAS gift list is growing!
> 
> One other question - how do you handle power failures? Are your pumps on a UPS or something? Without the pump running - how long can plants last in the AeroJet? Is there a level of water in the grow chamber that allows for pump failure - or is all water run off immediately?
> 
> Again, thanks for sharing your grow and your knowledge - you are the man!


 
I run 24/7, but I may buy a recycling timer this go around. I have always wanted to see if there is any difference. Power failures are not really a problem, the trays will hold a little water especially once a solid root structure has developed.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 22, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> holy snappin duck shiv, them's some bad *** colas.
> 
> What's with the freshmatic dispenser on the wall; is that your attempt at humour of is it dispensing bug spray.


 
Believe it or not the frshmatic got rid of any residual smell coming from the room. I have a scrubber in there but you could still smell it when you opened the basement door. My mother in law smokes and said that it smelled like we had been burning some good stuff, so I figured she must be able to smell it because I do not smoke in the house (I have kids). Now she says nothing when they come over and the basement smells nice and fresh!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 22, 2008)

my mouth is waterin buddy!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 22, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> great job buddy,i have some bg seeds that i've been thinking about starting next.how tall do the BG get.i am tired of these mazar reaching for the starts.never again.i've got one that finally showed sex and is in the light.i am thinking of just pulling her.i need the space to let my crystal finish.i also have 3 other mazar x afghani that i topped,and are in the flower area also.just a dillemma.


 
Not real tall at all andy. I flower them at 16-18 inches and they about double in height. The pheno I keep is more on the Indica end of the spectrum, she is much easier to maintain. I have these Big Bud x NL that are just out of control. The stretch 5 times their height in flower and take 3-4 weeks to pop pistils. I will be scraping this strain for sure. I pollinated a female so I may try her outside this year. She is packing on huge buds now bud just took forever to bud and is just too big for indoor unless you flower your clones at 6-8 inches. You will be happy with the bubblegum, I was battling bugs this go and still pulled almost 4 elbows out of the room this time.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 22, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> need some updated pics. the natives are getting restless...bb...


 
I will take some harvest pics for ya. I have been so busy trimming and cleaning I haven't really been on for the past five days. It is hard to trim 23 plants that gave you almost 4 elbows by yourself. My fingers still hurt just typing this. I have 8-10 1 gallon jars dry and curing. My biggest cola was 87 grams dry and trimmed, I had to cut her up to fit in the jar, damn shame because she was real purdy. As long as your forearm and just as big around when she was dry.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 22, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> my mouth is waterin buddy!


Thanks Turkey, I will be looking out for your first Greenhouse grow. I have heard good things about their genetics. I have a pack of their Great White Shark waitng on me at my buddy's.


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 22, 2008)

wow dude, that looks amazing! hopefully one day i can reach your skill level! haha


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks buddy,i am fighting the same issue with these damned mazar.i am at the point of having to pull the big one.she is all up in my reflector.the others i started 2 weeks after her,i topped.they are still stretchy.never again my friend.i also put this big mazar into flower at 5-6 inches tall and still she went crazy when she hit the stretch.


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Dec 22, 2008)

damn that looks nice hope my bb gum looks half that good


----------

